# Powermatic Paint Color



## budkoffler (Feb 19, 2013)

New member here. I did a search but I haven't found an answer. 

I just purchased 2 older Powermatic machines, a model 65 cabinet saw and a model 50 jointer. Both of these are the older green color. I'd like to touch up or repaint these up before I put them to use. Is there a commonly available source for paint that matches? Preferrably in a rattle can but if needed, I can bust out the spray gun. 

Thanks! Bud


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

budkoffler said:


> New member here. I did a search but I haven't found an answer.
> 
> I just purchased 2 older Powermatic machines, a model 65 cabinet saw and a model 50 jointer.  Both of these are the older green color. I'd like to touch up or repaint these up before I put them to use. Is there a commonly available source for paint that matches? Preferrably in a rattle can but if needed, I can bust out the spray gun.
> 
> Thanks! Bud


There is a paint code floating around somewhere of the original vista green. 

I will see what I can dig up.


----------



## budkoffler (Feb 19, 2013)

I just found a post about Delta OEM paint. A reply to that post lists a few sources for paint including "True Value Hardware stores sell "Vista Green" spray paint under their "Premium Decor" brand." 

Thanks. Bud


----------

